# Help please. 1st visit to Phils, confused!!! 1st post



## RetiredYoung (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello all,

My apologies in advance if I'm posting in the wrong section or get too wordy. I've searched high and low for these answers but get more confused the more I read so I'm hoping someone can give it to me straight.

Background: Single male, 49 yrs. old and retired with small pension. Not poor, not rich. Looking for travel experiences but with an eye towards retiring in the countries I visit. I've been to Thailand twice now for multiple months each time. Good experiences both times. I'm not a drinker, not a smoker, and not into the bar life or bar girls. <Snip>
My question: Safety in Philippines??!!! One minute I read "it's as safe as anywhere else in Asia", the next minute I read the horror stories of robberies, etc. I NEED THE TRUTH PLEASE. I'd say 80% of the info out there about the Phils is reporting dangerous. 80%! That is alot and there must be some truth to this, yes or no?

I really want to visit the Phils but this safety thing has me quite concerned. In Thailand, I never really felt unsafe, not even in BKK. I'm a smart traveler and dont flash clothes or money but I used my Iphone in public, everywhere, all the time without worry, in Thailand. Seems everyone has them and the "desperation" factor wasn't an issue most places I went. I get the feeling in the Phils it is quite different? How fun can it be in a country where you don't dare pull out your cell phone to chat with a girl you just met for fear of being robbed all the time? I'm ok with poverty, dirtiness, and the like, but how much of a target will I be really? I'm traveling solo.

I have visions of being in the Phils and secretly having to make phone calls/texts in the mall corner somewhere so as not to be seen, hiding my cell phone on my leg under pants (not my hip as in Thailand) when I walk around, and constantly being on the lookout for being "jacked" of my stuff. I REALLY want to experience the Phils, the Filipina's, and the nice people I keep reading about but I'm not sure if the "Rockstar" treatment of the Filipina's is worth 1 or 2 months of constant worry. 

No, I'm not tied to my phone but it does have EVERYTHING on it when I travel and it's how I book flights and hotels, let alone my communication with the ladies, so, yes, the "ease" of daily living is a factor.

Am I overblowing the whole safety thing in the Phils??? If not, depending on what other's say, I'm buying my ticket soon an eagerly await this new country/experience. And if it IS a serious concern, can you please tell me why you put up with it when Thailand is, as most say, much better in almost every area? 

I've done Thailand and want to experience the Phils, but not at the expense of my life, my property, and who knows what else.

THANK YOU FOR READING!! Any/all "on the ground in the Philippines" help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Buy a cell phone here*

Leave the expensive tablet/cell phone in your room/apt buy a nice phone here for $100 or as little as $20 with SIM card and you won't need to worry about your expensive stuff when out and about. 

Your first days here with an escort or friend so you can get a general idea how things work and don't work so well. But if Thailand is working well for you.. then I would stay where things are working well.

Philippines is a very jobless country so you're the job, many people will want to help you out with everything and it will cost you, you're an opportunity waiting to happen for some poor family, scamer and syndicate trained member.

You don't know how to get around, where to change your money, keep small change on you at all times (nobody has change), you don't know where to shop, you don't know the prices of transportation it can become a very pricey place to live, especially in and around Manila and any large city, shopping in any street market on your own will subject you to overpricing because everybody is in the business of making money, the malls and major grocery stores could be higher priced in some area's especially fruits and vegetables but if you can figure out the prices and where to buy things it can be a real reasonable spot to live.

I'm married so my yearly Visa fee's are only $6.

What you should be doing is finding out what your Visa costs will be in country (single man)and how much it's gonna cost you to extend your Visa, it can be an expensive hassle, not sure how friendly Thailand is on Visa cost but here it's not so cheap. Check with your local Philippine Consulate in Thailand and another spot online is the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website for costs and fee's.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

RetiredYoung said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My apologies in advance if I'm posting in the wrong section or get too wordy. I've searched high and low for these answers but get more confused the more I read so I'm hoping someone can give it to me straight.
> 
> ...


It really depends on where you will be. I see plenty of people who use fancier cell phones than me and none of them look concerned about someone swiping it. My husband uses an iPhone and he keeps it right in his pocket and pulls it out wherever he is at. We now live in Baquio which I feel is safer than other places I have been. When I was in Cavite a few years ago, I had some random guy in National bookstore feel up my leg just for the heck of it. I moved to the other side of my step-daughter to get away from him and then I felt it again! He had moved over just to touch my leg. Perv! Anyway, since I'm such a polite person I very sternly said, "Please stop!" He ran off. It freaked my husband out. I just figured the kid (he was probably early 20's) figured he would never again get the chance to touch a young white woman.. who knows. Here in Baguio I have no problem walking to work alone. People always stare at me, but so what. I feel safe here. As long as you take regular safety precautions that you should take when you travel anywhere by yourself you should be fine here. But from what I just heard about Thailand.. it is the Philippines if you remove all the bad stuff that the Philippines is known for... so maybe stick with there if you like it.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Worried; As a retired military man and a former contractor I have worked or vacationed in over 25 countries. I also lived in Bangkok Thailand for 3 years. There is no safe country period. You have criminals everywhere. In high class estates in the slums, just different types of crimes. Now having said that I have NEVER personally involved in any type of criminal happening. (Just Lucky or vigilant) My daughter has been robbed of her phone here in PI but it was 2 AM and near several drinking establishments. She also crashed a motorbike, on morning at 1 AM on a busy street. HMMM all avoidable. 
Sometimes we make bad calls and wrong decisions that is on us. I wouldn't move into Detroit Chicago or LA NY NJ Manila or even PASAY PASIG. But I would go there for shopping etc of course remaining vigilant. But then again I am vigilant everywhere I go even to those tropical beach resorts where criminal thrive on tourist. So if your whole premiss is safety it my friend is you who makes you safe. Hell I spent 15 years in Middle East countries as an American, I never even thought of not going shopping or visit friends or see the sights. I am 61 handicapped and still go where I want when I want. Provided of course its handicapped accessible HAHA


----------



## Filippok (Feb 7, 2014)

Have been here on Philippines for almost 2 years and still here people discussing this matter from time to time. My conclusion is: as long as you stay out of trouble and watch your back you're likely to stay safe and happy.


----------



## AlanDRrpcv (Jul 9, 2014)

*safety in the Philippines*

Having spent maybe a total of six months in the Philippines -- the vast majority of it in Manila-- I am no expert on safety here, certainly not compared to some who have lived here years or decades. I have lived and worked in a dozen or so countries, as a Peace Corps Volunteer and later as a photojournalist. Those who have said that there are no totally safe countries have a good point -- I felt most on guard when I worked in Hawaii. If 80% of what you have read suggests that the PI is "dangerous", i suspect you have reading too much US government reporting. American embassies and personnel throughout the world are notorious for their extreme caution with respect to local safety conditions. You can't get sued if you told people to be too careful. Obviously,anything CAN happen anywhere. Are you likely to be the victim of a crime in the Philippines? Not if you exercise the reasonable caution mentioned by other posters, and if you "feel your way" as you experience the country. Use common sense, go slow, don't do stupid things. I am usually more wary of down-and-out looking expats than I am of Filiipinos.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanDRrpcv said:


> Obviously,anything CAN happen anywhere. Are you likely to be the victim of a crime in the Philippines? Not if you exercise the reasonable caution mentioned by other posters, and if you "feel your way" as you experience the country. Use common sense, go slow, don't do stupid things. I am usually more wary of down-and-out looking expats than I am of Filiipinos.


Here here! And also as said before no matter how much you try to blend in you never will. I use a high-end phone in the PI without any qualms but never put it on my hip...and I don't in the US either.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Having been here in the Philippines since Sept 2008, we have experienced only 3 or 4 incidences of intrusion in the locations we lived in. As long as you never go out alone, especially at nighttime, and never go down a dark alley, you should be safe. True, there are places that a foreigner doesn't want to go, and especially if you do go to a place where foreigners are noticed a lot, you have to keep a low profile. It is better to have a cheap phone, one less than $20US, to carry with you. Certain places, especially malls, they do not allow you to bring in protective items, i.e., cayenne pepper spray, a zip stick, etc. You may get away with a weighted walking cane but it may be examined by a very curious security person. Foreigners are not permitted to own firearms in the Philippines so carrying one of these can get you locked up for a long time. It just depends on where you are, and at what time of day. Even in Metro Manila, there are certain areas that are 'high crime' areas, i.e., Baclaran, you don't want to go there, especially at nighttime or use the pedestrian bridge. Parts of Paranaque Province can also be considered 'high crime' areas. If you have a 'trusted' Filipino/Filipina friend or girl friend, that can help you a lot. 
Just remember that there are many beautiful places to see and places you want to visit, but there are also places that are ugly and you don't want to go there.

Crime against foreigners in the Philippines |

How to be a Foreigner Living in the Philippines | soyummykaya.com

If you have a pension of at least 35,000 pesos [$800US] a month, you can survive here and do OK. Others have done it for less but you need at least 20,000 pesos, a bare minimum, to make it.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Last trip I found having a full length umbrella, not a collapsible, even gave some modicum of protection. If you could get one where the center rod is real steel you'd really have something. If anybody starts this business over there now please cut me in! lol


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

RetiredYoung RELAX!!! The people in the PH are some of the friendliest, warmest people in the world. I've been here for 10 years, and have never felt threatened. The only bad incident I've had was with a maid that stole from us. Like anywhere else in the world, you have to be smart and use common sense. If you're in a low income area, and you're not local then don't walk around with a rolex. Then again, this goes for just about anywhere in the world...maybe except for Thailand, really impressed with spirituality of the people there. One thing I would watch out for though is who you choose to befriend. There is a lot of poverty here, and unfortunately this causes some desperation. Even if you're not wealthy because you're a foreigner you're immediately "rich" in the eyes of many locals. So expect to pay for all the beers, the taxi, if someone needs to borrow some money you're the bank. You're girlfriend will have a lot of "sob: stories about her and her family. Important to let people know right away that you won't put up with this. That being said, there is a large expat population here in Manila and also in Cebu, and just about everyone I know enjoys the lifestyle here. Affordable household help, dollar still goes a long way, and everyone speaks english, big advantage over Thailand.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I love to travel and have been to more than 80 different countries world wide and have been visiting the Philippines several times each year for quite some time now and I thrive on visiting the "real" Philippines...getting off the beaten path and getting out of the typical touristy areas. I have never been robbed or even hassled at all...ever...and as mentioned before...is it being lucky or vigilant...or a little of both.

I probably should not do it but I travel alone many times and still do not have any issues with safety but then maybe it is the confidence I project when I am out. If you act like you belong there and you are not fearful of your surroundings, this attitude is projected to those around you and they wont bother you if you don't look like an easy mark.

The Philippines is as safe as any where else in the world. I would rather find myself in some remote part of Manila in the middle of the night than in Miami or Chicago or New York!

Just be aware of your surroundings and don't go into areas where you know you shouldn't be alone, like a very dark alley all alone in the early morning hours outside of drinking establishments in a shady part of town...you are likely to get into trouble is a situation like that.

The safety minded things you should do in the Philippines are the exact same things you would do anywhere:

*travel with a friend or companion if at all possible, (strength in numbers).
*avoid the "seedy" parts of town, (drug areas and prostitution hangouts).
*avoid extremely late night or dark morning hours when you would be more vulnerable
*be aware of your surroundings, (vigilance is everything).
*use common sense in flashing cash or expensive personal items, (intelligence can go a long way).
*always be confident...

And last of all, be prepared to do the unexpected. I was in a small town in Costa Rica a few years back and nothing happened to me but I was sure I was about to be robbed by a small gang of thugs. I was just coming up on a local bar and I turned around and asked the guys if this was a good bar or not...it caught them off guard that I spoke to them and before they could respond, I invited them inside to have a beer...my treat. After the beers arrived and one of the guys went to the restroom to relieve himself and the other two were watching some intoxicated girl on the dance floor, I slipped out the front door and down the street and back to my hotel...unharmed and wiser for the experience.

In this situation, I failed my own advice...I was alone, after dark, in a not so great part of town, close to drinking establishments...


----------

